
Create a Self Signed SSL Certificate on Nginx for Ubuntu 15.04 - syscoding
http://syscoding.com/tutorials/23/create-a-self-signed-ssl-certificate-on-nginx-for-ubuntu-1504/
======
rascul
Free SSL certs: [https://buy.wosign.com/free/](https://buy.wosign.com/free/)
[https://startssl.com/](https://startssl.com/)

Nginx SSL config: [https://cipherli.st/](https://cipherli.st/)

------
alrayyes
I don't see what's hackernews worthy about this.

~~~
kitwalker12
I didn't get it either. does 15.04 provide a special or easier way of doing
this. The info looks like something that could've been found on stackoverflow

